# New All Time High Point Derby Male



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations to Luke and Dan Hurst for getting a second in the derby at Palmetto Retriever Club today and finishing as the all time high point derby male. I thought Dan was maybe a little crazy for keeping 2 pups from his litter, but he turned that theory on its head. If my math is right, Maggie and Luke ended up with 169 derby points combined. I'm hoping Dan retires from field trials before they're ready for all age stakes. Congrats again.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn good derby career for both of those dogs!!!!


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

he pick up luke at a couple of derbys for getting a little loose on the line . if he didn't wonder how many points he would have gottn .congrats dan and luke. I think he turns 2 today or tomorrow


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Very well done. First Bullet now these two! Dan, Abby and Augie what can I say but well done.

The other Bill


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

I only see about 44 starts. How does that compare to other high point derby dogs?


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats to Dan and pups!! Was great watching them line marks!!


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

"ONLY about 44 starts" LMAO!!!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

captainjack said:


> I only see about 44 starts. How does that compare to other high point derby dogs?


For derby dogs I think this is s crucial measurement few seem to be concerned about - number of attempts or points per entry. IMO that is an important criteria in measuring marking skills.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Fire N Ice said:


> "ONLY about 44 starts" LMAO!!!!


That's not that bad in my opinion. That is an average of about 3.84 points per trial. You get three points for second so the average is better than placing second at every derby he entered.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

huntinlabs said:


> That's not that bad in my opinion. That is an average of about 3.84 points per trial. You get three points for second so the average is better than placing second at every derby he entered.


169 points combined, about 44 starts each. I believe Luke has 98 or 99 points. 2.25 points per start. Incredible. Maggie I believe has 71 points 1.61 points per start.


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

huntinlabs said:


> That's not that bad in my opinion. That is an average of about 3.84 points per trial. You get three points for second so the average is better than placing second at every derby he entered.


Check your math. Only one dog is high point. As for my laughter it has nothing to do with accomplishment or lack thereof, it has to do with the assertion that 44 starts is a small number, its a high number, a number that would represent a number of starts equal to two full seasons for an all age dog on a pros truck. Not to mention a Derby dog has only 18 months to complete those starts. It is a HIGH number!!!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Fire N Ice said:


> Check your math. Only one dog is high point. As for my laughter it has nothing to do with accomplishment or lack thereof, it has to do with the assertion that 44 starts is a small number, its a high number, a number that would represent a number of starts equal to two full seasons for an all age dog on a pros truck. Not to mention a Derby dog has only 18 months to complete those starts. It is a HIGH number!!!


It's high, but less than half the starts if the all time high point derby dog. Everything is relative.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Points per start in a derby is a very good indicator of marking skill IMO, much better than total points assuming a minimum number of starts (say 20 starts minimum for consideration). Makes it akin to batting avg in MLB.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Luke had 76 derby starts per Retriever results. Ammo had 110. Amazingly enough the average point per start for both dogs is 1.3 over their derby career...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Luke had 76 derby starts per Retriever results. Ammo had 110. Amazingly enough the average point per start for both dogs is 1.3 over their derby career...


Looks like RR and EE have different numbers... All I know is Dan did good with both dogs. 

And folks might be making a mistake to overlook Maggie...








This is where the confusion came from...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Those of you that are relatively new to the sport may not realize that there were never double Derby and Qual events before...makes a big difference when a dog can literally run two different Derby trials in one weekend. 

Congrats to Dan Hurst on yet another brilliant derby run


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Those of you that are relatively new to the sport may not realize that there were never double Derby and Qual events before...makes a big difference when a dog can literally run two different Derby trials in one weekend.
> 
> Congrats to Dan Hurst on yet another brilliant derby run


You're right. They used to have triple DQ's.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Retriever Results has him with 42 starts this year (2015) thats not even possible. Entry Express has 11 starts this year.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats dan and these pups. great work and THREE very nice litters for your abby!!!


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

How does this compare to Grady?


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations to a great competitor and nice guy. Had the pleasure of watching Dan and the pups at a few events this year. I don't mind having my clock cleaned by a great team.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats Dan!!

Aaron*


----------



## Casey Adams (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats Dan and Luke on a great year. On a side note I believe maxx had 122.5 if the book is correct


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to see Dan & his dynamic duo at the last Treasure Coast Retriever Club, FL derby! And Dan was also very helpful with advice for me, as I retire in October & have the field bug!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

yellow machine said:


> How does this compare to Grady?


Retriever Results has Grady with 36 points in 32 starts.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats Dan!!!!


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Casey, I believe Maxx's total included derbies in the US as well as Canada. Congrats Dan on both dog's derby accomplishments!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to Dan and the dogs!!!
Talk about impressive & unprecedented accomplishments
Bullet Wins the National Open AND sets the record for most Open points in a year
His little brother Luke is the 2014 NDC and sets the record for Derby points by a male
Little sister Maggie is the clubhouse leader for 2015 NDC.... which would let her join her older sister Maggie, from the 2nd Auggie X Abby breeding as an NDC 

WOW!!!! IMPRESSIVE

Dan you need to put an extra biscuit in Abby's bowl tonight

Maybe it is time for you to return to the hunt test game. LOL
Great job by a great team


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats. Man that breeding really works well. Curious, has anyone else tried going to Auggie with a Patton bitch? I know Abby is a very nice female, so don't take it as me minimizing her @ all, I'm not. Just curious if that might be lines that work well together is all.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Great work Dan nice dogs !!!


Bill


----------



## Steven Williams (Dec 29, 2011)

I will also add that thanks tp Dan we bred Bullet two years ago. The very first Bullet litter has so far produced some nice pups. One with 4 placements and 5 jams in derby and on current derby list. Another pup with 5 jams. Two more pups with jams. Hopefully these genetics will continue.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Dan , Luke , Maggie, and Abby! One other thing to consider that has not been brought up. These two dogs competed against each other in every trial. Think of how many points it would have been had they not been taking them from each other. There are several weekends they took first and second in the same derby! Huge congrats again!

Brandon


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Is it whoever can afford to travel a good young dog around the country?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

yellow machine said:


> Is it whoever can afford to travel a good young dog around the country?


It's way more than paying the price of admission and just being there...

Just look at some of the other young dogs and see how many times they're entered vs. finishing.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

yellow machine said:


> Is it whoever can afford to travel a good young dog around the country?


Not even close. It takes an exceptionally talented dog with really solid training. I don't typically like to play the role of wet blanket, but I think your speculation is borderline disrespectful to the dogs and trainers that attain that level.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Charles C. said:


> Not even close. It takes an exceptionally talented dog with really solid training. I don't typically like to play the role of wet blanket, but I think your speculation is borderline disrespectful to the dogs and trainers that attain that level.


Exactly... Not only that, many good derby dogs can't take the grind of running the number of trials it take to be a high point dog. Takes a special team to pull it off. Dan seems to have the formula figured out.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Who is funding the special team?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

yellow machine said:


> Who is funding the special team?


I would imagine he is... Why don't you call and ask him?


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

yellow machine said:


> Who is funding the special team?


How is that relevant to this accomplishment in any way? I will guarantee if you give me the money and time to run my dog in that many derbies I WILL NOT get that many points. Dog trainer handler, and time and money have to all come together to make this happen. Think Bill Gates could do it?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

yellow machine said:


> Who is funding the special team?


why do you ask?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

yellow machine said:


> Who is funding the special team?


Who funded your arduous journey to a JH title? I'm sure it wasn't free. I'm guessing you had entry expenses, travel expenses, etc. I don't see how that's relevant to anything, and you're mucking up a thread that was meant to honor a great dog and one of the really good guys in the sport.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

yellow machine said:


> Who is funding the special team?


If you are looking for a sponsor for your Special Olympics participation then start a separate thread.
This thread is to honor a truly fantastic accomplishment


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Dan and Luke. Nice work!


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats on the great ride.


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

I have run a derby with these two wonderful dogs and it was great to watch them work.
Dan has two AFC'S on the way. GREAT JOB to Dan and his dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats Dan great job! What a team!


----------



## Rhett Riddle (May 16, 2006)

Good to see them this weekend, and compete against Luke in the Q. It was nice meeting Dan as well.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I got to see Dan, Luke and Maggie run in December. The most "hunt" Luke put on a mark in all four series was about a 2 foot hook into one bird in the 4th series. Absolutely crushed that Derby to win it and Maggie took third. Two very special animals trained and handled by one of the nicest guys in this sport. I am thinking since Luke was High Point Derby dog for 2014 maybe Maggie will have enough points to be High Point Derby dog for 2015. Time will tell. Regardless, Congrats to Dan and crew.

Janet


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow what a accomplishment!!!!! This is just a guess but I have not run, worked or judged that many trials in 10 years. How cool to be able to run a WINNING dog(s) in that many trials. The amount of work and dedication is beyond what I can only imagine.

Must have been running marks in the rest area on route....... 

BTW I do wonder the costs to do such a adventure because to me its only a dream.


----------



## vtelitz (Nov 2, 2009)

congratulations Dan it was a pleasure to watch your dogs run derbys this last year, you are blessed with two awesome young dogs, and I look forward to watching them in the future.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Got to judge these 2 fine animals last summer. They are very very nice and Dan is a great guy. Way to go Dan Luke and Maggie.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

captainjack said:


> Retriever Results has Grady with 36 points in 32 starts.


This discussion prompted us to take a look at derby stats on Retriever Results. We've got two ways of looking at Derbies (annually and cumulatively). It looks like we are adding some figures incorrectly.

So thanks for pointing this out. Will let everyone know when it's fixed.
Josie & Russ


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

JKOttman said:


> This discussion prompted us to take a look at derby stats on Retriever Results. We've got two ways of looking at Derbies (annually and cumulatively). It looks like we are adding some figures incorrectly.
> 
> So thanks for pointing this out. Will let everyone know when it's fixed.
> Josie & Russ


Thanks Josie! It appears year one total is correct. Year two total is cumulative of both years... And it incorrectly adds those two numbers together. (number of trials run). Right?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

huntinman said:


> Thanks Josie! It appears year one total is correct. Year two total is cumulative of both years... And it incorrectly adds those two numbers together. (number of trials run). Right?


yes we're now computing realtime pts/start and with derby careers potentially spanning more than one year it gets tricky. We have an approach that will clean this up.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

JKOttman said:


> This discussion prompted us to take a look at derby stats on Retriever Results. We've got two ways of looking at Derbies (annually and cumulatively). It looks like we are adding some figures incorrectly.
> 
> So thanks for pointing this out. Will let everyone know when it's fixed.
> Josie & Russ



Thanks for all the hard work you do! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Dan Hurst (Nov 30, 2007)

I want to thank everybody for the kind words. It has been quite a journey. I have been places I've never been. Met a lot of cool people and tremendous competitors.
It would not be possible without Gods help, a tolerant wife, a good dog, abundant though waning energy, a dependable truck, and a flexible job. All of which was needed to complete this marathon.
One of the things that can detract from success running this many Derby's is line manners. It is interesting to me that after picking Luke up for the 5th time for creeping, not all in a row, that he actually sat like a Wooden Indian for his last three. That was exciting to see because it showed me that he was the dog I thought he was. Very much the team player. Still a lot of chapters yet to be written.
Once again, Thank You All,
Dan Hurst


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

We believe the way points per start on the Derby List is now computed correctly in that year 2 is the cumulative total of starts and points. 

Feel free to take a look and please let us know if there are still issues!

You can find it here: http://www.retrieverresults.com/rr/Milestone/Milestone?RT=DL


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

What an amazing accomplishments! Congrats Dan!


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Luke's 2.3 points per start is, for me, at least as impressive as his total points. Much higher than the 1.3 referred to in an earlier post and very similar to big brother Bullets points per start. I have always felt points per start the best indicator of the strength of a derby dogs career. Anything over 2.0 is very very impressive.

Hats off to Dan.

The other Bill


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## DFB (May 5, 2014)

Congratulations Mr. Hurst. That is a classy "thank you" note by the way. There's just no substitute for class.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Dan, Luke and Maggie who pretty much gave everyone for the last two years a run for their money! I have to say that Luke is pretty much the package deal, so is his sister Maggie. This winter I found out that Luke has desire, ability and control. Dan was actually nice enough to let me come train with him for about a week and during that week Dan allowed me to train Luke. The very first time I went to line with Luke in training he looked up at me as to say "Hey I don't know you but I will show you how it is done" the test was a triple with an out of order flyer pheasant and long retired. Luke who wasn't 2 yet put all three birds between his paws when 75% of the all age dogs couldn't even do the test. Luke is the type of animal that has the control and the ability that no matter who is standing beside him, he knows he has a job to do and he will give 110%. I cannot wait to see Luke and Maggie in the AA game!


----------

